# Os X 10.2.4?



## Sirtovin (Jan 11, 2003)

Is it correct that this update you will have to pay for it?  I read on Apple's site something about $50 dollars for a new upgrade of programs... Any truth to this?

What is going on?
Any info?


----------



## adambyte (Jan 11, 2003)

In a month or two, new versions of iDVD, iPhoto, and iMovie will be available in a package called "iLife" for $50.

However, these new versions of iPhoto and iMovie will be available free for download, then.

So, basically, fo $50, you're buying the new version of iDVD, with all of it's different themes, which are too big for download.

OS X 10.2.4... this is a rumor that this is the new version of the Mac OS which is on the new PowerBooks..... if this update is for the rest of the public too, it probably most definitely be free.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2003)

(could you change the title? a little misleading)


----------



## wtmcgee (Jan 12, 2003)

apple would never dare charge for a x.x.x release.

10.2, that was a major release.... but honestly, an upgrade to a point update? would YOU pay for a 10.2.x release?

if it were worthy of charging, the apple marketing people would make them call it 10.3 at least, or 10.5 .


----------



## adambyte (Jan 12, 2003)

Good point. I wasn't thinking clearly at the time. wtmcgee is right.


----------



## kendall (Jan 12, 2003)

does this mean 10.3 will be free?   i wish they would make the Dock more functional.


----------



## stealth (Jan 12, 2003)

any suggestions about makin the dock more functional kendall? what do u mean ?


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *any suggestions about makin the dock more functional kendall? what do u mean ? *



...to replace it with Windows XP taskbar!


----------



## themacko (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *...to replace it with Windows XP taskbar!*


Sacrilege!!!


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *...to replace it with Windows XP taskbar!     *


----------



## toast (Jan 12, 2003)

Two Docks.


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 12, 2003)

Mutiple Docking would be nice sorta... 

For instance all my Internent programs in one Dock... all my graphics programs in another... and all my utilties in another...


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2003)

A dock covering both the left and bottom would be neat


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 12, 2003)

-Minimised DVD always plays
-Documents, Folders, etc. could be in the left side of the Dock and not only in the right
-TRULY transparent so in order to be able to click something beneath it or to be more exact in the areas where the icons leave space in between
-Minimised Web Browsers update their contents to display their contents while downloading or at least an bar indication like Toast's while burning
-Menu items like Time, Sound, Internet connection, etc. could be in the Dock optional
-Show the hidden apps something like TinkerTool
-Being able to move the Dock ANYWHERE in the screen be it the top side or just float ANYWHERE...
-Giving us the ability to enable it or not at ANY given time (and NOT just hiding it!)
-Give us the ability to be able to see multiple windows of apps separately as an option
-Give us the ability to be able to see running apps like in the OS 9 as an option

Now, I don't know if these are improvements or not but at least it would be nice to have them as options yes/no or on/off...


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 12, 2003)

Well what else do you guys wish to see in this next build coming up?  Seriously?

Anything new besides more dock functions?


----------



## chabig (Jan 12, 2003)

All of you who asked for multiple docks ought to check out F10 Launcher, from Chronos software. It's an launcher that's hidden, is brought up by hitting F10, covers the entire screen transparently, can open any app or doc from the keyboard by typing, is customizable, has multiple launch screens, and is unobtrusive.

I usually don't use system add-ons, but after I watched the demos last week at MacWorld I bought it. I think it's really great, you might too. There is a 30 day trial period.

Chris


----------



## aaike (Jan 12, 2003)

I agree that dock customization would be nice! I was thinking of different independent parts of the dock (so you could have a separate dock with some 'monitors' like cycles, memory monitor and network monitor e.g.). 
But I would also like to see more customisability in general (including Labels?), beeing possible to activate/de-activate the metal look etc. 
Basically I want apple to include some things by default that you now need haxies/tird party utilities for (Codetek Virtual Desktop and Dock Extender, Thinkertools, Unsanity Application Enhancer, Windowshade, Lightswitch,...). I don't have problems with using tird party software of this kind at all. But I am affraid a lot of people don't get into contact (or only after using it for  long time using mac os x) with the mentioned software, although it could enhance their user experience/productivity a lot imo.


----------



## fryke (Jan 12, 2003)

Just to make sure nobody gets this thread wrong:

- Mac OS X 10.2.4 will be a free downloadable upgrade. It's already installed on the new PowerBooks (12" and 17").

- Mac OS X 10.3 (version number unverified at this point) code name 'Panther' will be a pay upgrade like 'Jaguar' (10.2). Rumours are it will appear in July/August for 129$, but as of yet, that's unverified, too.


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Just to make sure nobody gets this thread wrong:
> 
> - Mac OS X 10.2.4 will be a free downloadable upgrade. It's already installed on the new PowerBooks (12" and 17").
> ...



so what will 10.3 be like?  any links?  pics etc?


----------



## wtmcgee (Jan 12, 2003)

to avoid catching flak from the apple crowd, 10.3 better be a solid releae. people seem to still be bitter about jaguar's price tag (not I, cause  got it for free  )


----------



## aishafenton (Jan 12, 2003)

I'd like 10.3 to be a general UI polish up. 

- Most important, improve open/save dialogs!

- Integrate Sherlock and Safari

- Improve Finder. Win XP added a whole heap of nice little finishing touches to Explorer, and I think Finder needs the same. Having common tasks shown once you click on a file in XP is nice - you get a preview in column view.. but should also be available in the other views too. 

- Restore minimize in place feature

- Improve keyboard navigation. Not always consistent at the mo.

- The Dock works okay, but it is very simple. I think it needs some more power user features,  such as multiple docks each shown as a tab? 

- Flatten the close/min/max buttons at the top of windows. At the mo they are still in 10.1 style and need to lose their drop shadow.

- Improve consistency of color scheme (Not all app change their color) and offer more colors.

- Lastly virtual desktops would be nice... but it is a kinda a pro feature.


----------



## Trim1 (Jan 12, 2003)

@#$%in' inputsprocket or some other standard videogame controller support that works like it did in 9.2.2. If people are supposed to use macs for gaming ,  they need some controller support! Help us Apple!   Two Docks would also definitely be very cool.


----------



## omegaone37 (Jan 12, 2003)

the 10.2.4 build is for the new 17" Powermac ONLY!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 12, 2003)

One thing i am curious about ... i have the ORIGINAL 10.0 discs that came with my iBook, would it be possible to update from that, to 10.3?! ... i know you need a few bits to before you update to 10.1 ... but, did anyone go from 10 - 10.2 ?! what were the issues?! the reason i ask, is ... i have no idea where my jaguar CD's are, and when the time comes, i am a little worried! i have X, 10.1 update, 10.2 (god knows where!  ) 

anyone shed some light onnit?!


Neyo


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 12, 2003)

Neyo....you could try it but i think you have to go with 10.0, 10.1 than 10.2 and don't forget all those nasty security updates we have.
Your best bet is to find those Jaguar cds.

I'd like to have a dvd player and itunes update around the 10.2.4 time. 

I try not to guess what will come for 10.3 because i want to be excited.


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *One thing i am curious about ... i have the ORIGINAL 10.0 discs that came with my iBook, would it be possible to update from that, to 10.3?! ... i know you need a few bits to before you update to 10.1 ... but, did anyone go from 10 - 10.2 ?! what were the issues?! the reason i ask, is ... i have no idea where my jaguar CD's are, and when the time comes, i am a little worried! i have X, 10.1 update, 10.2 (god knows where!  )
> 
> anyone shed some light onnit?!
> ...



My friend received a free copy of OS X when we went to a Mac Center Store.  He went from OS X orginal to 10.2 without any problems.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks, i am not anxious to format right now, but you know "forward planning" 'n' all! .. i'll have to go hunt, i s'pose! I know where my X, and X.1 CD's are, why didn't i put them 2getha!?


----------



## xyle_one (Jan 13, 2003)

a feature id like to see in the dock is the ability to group similar items together. When i have multiple safari windows open, i would like to minimize them into one icon on the dock. then, when i click the icon, ill be presented with a list of all the windows open. A tabbed dock sounds cool. id like to see that.. 
I didnt mind too much paying for 10.2. The speed increase and just snapier response was worth it. though, at $129 it was a little steep.


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like to see spring-loaded folders in the dock.


----------



## wiz (Jan 13, 2003)

i just want my mac osx to have a number of ways to manage windows. and better integration of command line apps with aqua.

including with scripts, like perl, python, ruby, etc...


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 13, 2003)

I want to see sounds return to all icons when I click on them... I want to hear a sound to show what I opened up...

I would also like to see a Defrag tool come with this version... I know many people say you don't need it... but still it would be nice.


----------



## senne (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sirtovin _
> *I want to see sounds return to all icons when I click on them... I want to hear a sound to show what I opened up...*



 

OHMYGOD! NO!


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *
> 
> OHMYGOD! NO! *



you're right that sounds too M$ish... lol sorry.


----------



## seann (Jan 13, 2003)

"I would also like to see a Defrag tool come with this version... I know many people say you don't need it... but still it would be nice."

True story here, Think of "Screen Saver" as your defrag tool.  They both do exactly the same thing, nothing.
Defraging is in the windows world, leave it there.


----------



## cabbage (Jan 13, 2003)

Download DockFun! 

Infinite docks!  I can't work without it.  I hate going home to my Windows XP machine....start....programs...click folder...click another folder...finally the app i want


----------



## mr. k (Jan 14, 2003)

"Our sources indicate that Apple will release Mac OS X version 10.2.4 next week."
  looprumors.com
  1/14/03



exciting!


----------



## wtmcgee (Jan 14, 2003)

cool


----------



## TimF (Jan 19, 2003)

Jeez, half the stuff mentioned (window-list under icons, etc) is already there! The other stuff is ripe for third parties, where it should be. Win XP task bar is a chore in my opinion. Let's keep the clutter to a minimum and provide features via 3rd party for those folks with special needs (like multiple docks, virtual desktops, etc.).


----------



## Rapunzel (Jan 20, 2003)

Macs are definitly great machines, cause they run out of the box and MacOS X is simply the best OS available.

[Edited by fryke because of trolling content.]


----------



## Stridder44 (Jan 20, 2003)

all I want is iTunes 4 and some insano "smart" visuals


----------

